# QLD:What lurks in the shallows of Lake Cootharaba?



## krisvander (Aug 3, 2011)

Last week my family & I had a holiday at Boreen Point on the western side of Lake Cootharaba. It was a great time camping and relaxing. I of course brought a kayak to have a go at the local waters.

The first thing to note is that this lake is extremely shallow. The majority of the lake seems lucky to be deeper than 1 meter even though it is 5k's across and 9 k's long. There are a few parts that are 2-3 metres but these seem to be the deepest sections! Most of my research on this place directed people to fish the feeder creeks & the main Noosa River to catch anything.

My first outing I decided to paddle down to the Noosa River exit at the south end. I can say other than a nice paddle and enjoying the surroundings, nothing was interested in playing. It was only halfway back across the lake I had my first strike. It was a tailor not much larger than my rapala xr-6. Things weren't looking to bright.

The next day I was a bit more motivated to check out the lake structure and when I say lake structure I really mean find some structure as the lake is basically a flat sand or mud bottom. I managed to find some reeds growing about 200 meters from shore. One side was 70cm deep and the other was 2 meters deep. There was even some little fish jumping around and no they weren't mullet so it was a good sign something might be hunting the area. I start casting my new Berkley 3b Fatdog in Hooch colour and on my third cast the line starts to scream off the reel. I found a larger fish! Then a bit of dread thinking could this be a stingray as the pull was very strong and I saw a silhouette that looked pretty flat. After a couple minutes working him closer to the kayak, because he did not want to be near me at ALL, I finally see what I'm dealing with. A nice GT.



















After netting him I got a measurement of 48 cm. I'm starting to love these GT fights as they are a great fish to wrestle with, especially on light gear. I was using 8lb braid and 8lb mono leader.

As this seemed to be such great structure I continue to cast around and had a couple missed hook ups but did connect on one more fish which was a 23cm bream. From this point I decided to go check out more structure along the shoreline and then go into one of the feeder creeks.

When I entered the creek it was dead calm and such a nice place for a paddle. There were downed trees EVERYWHERE. I knew I was in Jack country. I only had my 8lb leader so I knew I was potentially outgunned but still had a go to see what I could get. The first couple trees I couldn't get anything rustled up and after drifting into an overhanging tree or two I decided to paddle a bit further down. I realised that none of my lures were in the water so quickly threw one in and no sooner had I taken my first two paddles that the line starts screaming out. Good thing I had the drag on high to try to keep these rascally rascals from returning to their lairs. It did just that and I was stoked to bring aboard a jack at 37cm.










I had a look at the lure and somehow it managed to break a hook off the bottom treble (might've been weakened by corrosion abit), the back treble which it was brought in by had started to straighten and the lure no longer has the ability to suspend... Yup they live up to the tradition as lure killers. Luckily it was on a silver Rapala XR6 which I still have a few in my backup stash at home. On the way out managed to bring in a little jack just a little bigger than the lure on an olive green xr6.










It was a great relaxing holiday and the fish were just bonus as I did find something lurking in the shallows of Lake Cootharaba.

-Kris


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Thrilling hunting Kris. So unlikely in Cootharaba.

trev


----------



## krisvander (Aug 3, 2011)

Trev, have you fished Cootharaba before?

-Kris


----------



## imnotoriginal (Jan 13, 2008)

Great little trip report. Sometimes the fish are a bonus, this time a big bonus for you. One of those places I keep saying I will try but I never do...
Joel


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Great stuff mate, I've fished that area quite a bit for five tents of bugger all. I'm guessing you were in Cooloothin creek when you got the jacks, it's always looked so fishy to me


----------



## scoman (Oct 4, 2010)

Great effort Kris. Camped there (Elanda Point) many times over the years and would occasionally hear stories of the odd fish being caught here and there. Might have to take the fishing gear next time I'm there!!


----------



## krisvander (Aug 3, 2011)

It was Cooloothin Creek for the jacks. It is such a nice place to paddle as the lake can get uncomfortable in a stronger breeze.

-Kris


----------



## krisvander (Aug 3, 2011)

My 6 month old daughter had a go on the kayak on the beach. She's now able to hold onto the paddle and sit upright for a bit. The photo captures her gaze out to the water as one day she'll be out there.

















-Kris


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

That is priceless!


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

krisvander said:


> Trev, have you fished Cootharaba before?
> 
> -Kris


No Kris, only Kin Kin Ck for Bass 40 years ago. There were heaps of them then, and, surprisingly, the policy *then* was 'catch but don't take.'



Zed said:


> That is priceless!


X2

trev


----------



## Evoids (Jan 10, 2009)

Looks like a great trip. Nicely done finding the fish in Cootharaba. I've never been but often day dreamed looking at the lake on google earth. And the two jacks looked like fun too, having never caught one I'm extremely jealous!


----------



## imtheman (Aug 24, 2012)

nice work mate- wheres theres 1 jack theres more


----------



## Sibbo (Aug 11, 2012)

Nice fish. I grew up in the area and spent quite a bit of time fishing the feeder creeks of Cootharaba. You were lucky to get away with a 8lb leader. There is some real stonkers in some of those creeks. Although not common, Barra also aren't out of the question.


----------



## krisvander (Aug 3, 2011)

Sibbo, your comment makes me want to just go back with some soft plastics (only had hb with me at the time) with a heavier leader and work the sunken trees even more thoroughly. Have you managed a barra or two?

-Kris


----------



## imtheman (Aug 24, 2012)

mate there are barra jacks an threadfin up there but barra are in closed season atm- no tagretting them


----------



## krisvander (Aug 3, 2011)

I won't be back for quite some time but never had the thought of barra while fishing there. Even threadfin? Everything I've read about threadfin revolves around deep holes with tidal changes over mud/sand flats but not in those type of creeks.

-Kris


----------



## imtheman (Aug 24, 2012)

check out the noosa fishin report every monday theres even a thready in there from the report monday just gone

http://www.fishingnoosa.com.au/nov0112b.htm


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

kris, awesome effort, i know how much you love your fishing and what a thrill that would have been, especially getting a jack

massive congrats


----------

